# Here we come Long Island



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

We are finally headed for LI. The house on LI closed today and DH is already at the house getting a doggie door installed and ex-pens fastened to the the outside walls so that Benji and Lizzie can enjoy the outdoors safely :biggrin1: (we don't have a fence and the back yard is thickly wooded beyond the lawn)He has already bought their food and kept their toys. So when we land up there next week, Benji and Lizzie would feel at home! :whoo: 

Look forward to meeting the Forum Hav families on the East Coast.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yippeeeeee!!! welcome to the East Coast Pornima, Benji and Lizzie. You may be crazy busy, but we are renting a house in North Fork from the 19th to 26th...perhaps there is a playdate in our future???


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats, Poornima! I'm glad the house finally closed and all is well. When will you be back to pickup your furbabies?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

:hurt::hurt: We will miss you so much Poornima - especially Benji and Lizzie. I just want to wish you all the best and much happiness in your new home. Hugs to all.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> :hurt::hurt: We will miss you so much Poornima - especially Benji and Lizzie. I just want to wish you all the best and much happiness in your new home. Hugs to all.


Hope you can come back and visit sometimes!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Poornima- how great that he is out there getting it hav ready! I hope everything goes as smooth as it can for all of you!

Amanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I am glad you found a house you like and that it is closed and you can continue with the move. However, I will admit, part of me, the very selfish part, was sorta hoping that it might not work out and you both would have to stay in N. California. :crazy: But really, we will all miss you out here on the west coast and we know those on the east coast are very lucky to be gaining two new wonderful citizens. Here is a picture I just love. I took this of Poornima taking a picture at our club fun day at the Baxter's and Gracie was trying very hard to get Poornima to pay attention to her!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug: Kathy you are so right!!
Poornima you look like you are enjoying that camera! Please keep sharing your photos with us! :hug:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Poornima,

The boys and I can't wait to meet you in person! Wishing you, Benji and Lizzie a safe trip to your new home.

Hugs


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Poornima, Your hubby is a dear one to go ahead and get the house ready for your puppers! I'm sure your exicted to get everything moved in and feel settled. Good luck with your move! I'll miss seeing you at playdates!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, the West Coast's loss it is East's gain. So glad to have you here. Hope your trip goes well and your move is uneventful (other than meeting all of us :biggrin1. 

Missy, that would be a great time to meet. I'm checking out locations.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you all for your warm well wishes. I am going to miss all of you here very much. The Havanese families are the best. 

Kathy, that's a lovely picture and I will cherish it. I was so charmed by affectionate Gracie. 

Missy, I would love to meet you and your furballs. I will keep you posted as to if I can host it. We are going to get the house painted in addtion to some other house improvements. As soon as I have an idea about its schedule, I will let you know. I am guessing it will start around in the week of July 14. 

Jane, looks like you can't stay away from the forum. Hope you are having a great time. Hope you will plan a trip to LI. 

Lisa, we are going to miss you and your vivacious girls. You know that Benji and Lizzie just adore you and the girls. 

Christy, I will miss you too. Our journey for the these wonderful furballs started together and how nice it is that we will always be in touch through the forum.

Amanda, it was so lovely to meet you and Leslie. Hope you will make a habit of attending the far flung playdates and we will get to see you on LI. 

Sally, I think I am going to have plenty of time on my hands to experiment with the camera since I will be sans any job initially. Keep sending your lovely pictures. 

Kristin, we are so looking forward to meeting you too. It would be fun to see Benji's dad Lito in person. 

:hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How exciting that the time is finally here. Look forward to meeting you and your sweeties sometime soon. Have an uneventful move and enjoy the Long Island summer.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Poornima - Although we west coasters are sorry to see you go, it is so nice that you already have a group of wonderful friends at your new home!!! I wish you a safe move and hope everything goes smoothly. Happy tails to you!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kathy, that is a fabulous photo of Poornima and Gracie. I just love it.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

One of the best parts of this forum is that you already have friends on that coast. I am glad I got to meet you when you lived here and look forward to one of your return visits. Also I have a son in Manhattan that I vist a couple times per year so do not be surprised if I contact you on your new coast.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> One of the best parts of this forum is that you already have friends on that coast. I am glad I got to meet you when you lived here and look forward to one of your return visits. Also I have a son in Manhattan that I vist a couple times per year so do not be surprised if I contact you on your new coast.


Cheryl, anytime you are visiting, you are most welcome to our home. Do let me know when you plan to visit.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I will do that!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm sorry to see you go but I'm excited for your new adventures on the east coast. I envy you getting to meet all of the wonderful East Coast forum members.
I suppose it's too late for Elaine to add an addendum to her contract forbidding any of her puppy owners from moving out of state?? 
I hope your move goes smoothly and I hope all of you fall in love with your new home.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poornima, I'm glad your house closing went through fine and that you'll be here soon! Can't wait to see Benji and Lizzie (and you of course) more often!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:clap2::bounce::whoo: I AM SO EXCITED!!! What an exciting time for you and your family! I cannot wait for you guys to come out, and spend some time with us. 
August 10th is the next NJ playdate - put it on your calendar, Benji & Lizzie need to meet all their new East Coast friends!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, thanks for the warm welcome and look foward to seeing you on Aug. 10. It is so wonderful that we already have friends welcoming us on the East Coast, it will definitely help us feel at home sooner. 

Michele, hope you can find a convenient location for the playdate when Missy visits. I would have loved to host the playdate but without a fence, it's too risky. Look forward to seeing all of you soon.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Poornima~ I'm so glad I was able to meet you at the Baxter's play date before you left. I'm still hoping Tori's adult coat comes in looking like Benji's  Wouldn't it be great if we have a chance to meet again at another play date on the East coast sometime in the future?! Perhaps DH will let me take Tori next time I'm allowed to tag along w/him to NY on business? I'll have to start planting that seed soon... :biggrin1:

I hope all goes smoothly w/the move and Benji and Lizzie love their new home and friends!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie, you are welcome to visit us with Tori anytime. So start working on your DH. :biggrin1: 

Thanks for the compliments on Benji's coat. I often meet people who are impressed by his coat and wonder why Lizzie doesn't have the same texture and shine considering they are both Havanese.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Lizzie will get her coat Poornima - you watch. Her coloring isn't going to be as striking as Benji's shiny black but I guarantee you will love it when her adult coat comes in. I think she's a beauty in disguise.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Lizzie will get her coat Poornima - you watch. Her coloring isn't going to be as striking as Benji's shiny black but I guarantee you will love it when her adult coat comes in. I think she's a beauty in disguise.


Oh Lisa, it doesn't matter to me at all. I LOVE her just the way she is. It is just hard to explain to people why the texture is so different.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poornima, wait until you meet my 2. They have totally different coats too.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Poornima - you are so right - every Havanese is so unique - other than perhaps the twins Libby just got - they seem so different.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver and his full brother Tucker have 100% different coats


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yup Jasper and Cash are totally different too.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your closing of your house and your East coast move! It must be very exciting! How wonderful that your husband is getting the new house ready for Benji and Lizzie.What a great guy!!!!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Poornima..It sounds like you are on your way and your hubbie has things under control..great guy!! I am from LI, but my hubbie and I moved about 18 years ago. We visit family in Port Jefferson Station (Sufflk County)on a monthly basis. Where are you moving to?? You will need some warm clothing for the winter, but you will love your new home. Happy MOVING!! Trish


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Trish. I have PMed you my location. Hope to see you sometime soon.


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to Long Island. Are you moving to the Nassau or Suffolk County and North Shore or South Shore. I live in Nassau County on the South Shore.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

WhatsinAname said:


> Welcome to Long Island. Are you moving to the Nassau or Suffolk County and North Shore or South Shore. I live in Nassau County on the South Shore.


 Thanks! We are in the Suffolk county on the North Shore.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Best of luck with the move! Hope we get to meet at an east coast playdate!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poornima, it is hard to believe that the date has come already. Congratulations on closing your home!

So, is your husband coming back out to help you get over there or are you going to fly with both of the Havs? I would think that you are quite capable in doing that, but it sounds like a full day if you went at it alone!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome Poornima!! Hope your move goes smoothly!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

We made it to our new home :whoo: . Benji and Lizzie were fantastic during the flight from CA to JFK. They were so well-behaved and the oohs and aahs over the cuties pies we got at the both airports made us so proud. We were really sad to say good bye to Mama Elaine and her DH. We will miss all the Hav families on the West Coast but we are glad that we already have wonderful Hav families welcoming us here on the East Coast. We look forward to meeting you soon. 

Kimberly, my DH flew back to CA so we could fly together with Benji and Lizzie. 

I have a limited access currently to the internet so I may not be able to access the site as often. See you when things settle down for us. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations!! Best wishes in your new home! Looking forward to seeing lots of photos.*
PS-:hurt:We will miss you here in the Bay Area:hurt:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY Poornima!!! Glad the trip went well and that you are settling into your new home! Can't wait to get together soon!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Poornima, 

I'm so happy that you and the "little ones" have safely arrived on the east coast. Looking forward to seeing you soon


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to the East Coast. Hope to meet you and the babies at our next playdate, August 10th I believe.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to Long Island and congratulations on your new venture. I can't wait to meet you all. Keep in touch!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am glad you are all getting settled now!!! sounds like DH is a keeper.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ohhh glad to hear you made it! Let us know how things are going when you can. I'm looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Poornima - I forgot to welcome you to your new home here on the forum. We're so happy everyone made it safe and sound and have already found the pet door.

Hugs to you all. I know you're on dial up right now so it's harder to check in. Hopefully a high speed connection will be in your very near future.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Poornima..Now that the official 4th of July has passed, I am sure there is still some celebrating fireworks still going on this evening..they love their celebrations!! My pups didn't seem to mind it too much last night, but we are in for more tonight. How did your furbabies react to fireworks..or was it quiet around your new home?? The weather on the northeast coast has been damp and grey..hopefully you will see some sunshine soon!! I am sure you will miss the all year around sunshine in CA, but we do have our beautiful 4 seasons to enjoy too!! Enjoy yur new home and you will love Long Island..Trish


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Congratulations on your move! I read ahead and it seems to have gone well. If you have any tips on moving, send them my way please. We have a big move coming up and I'm wondering how the heck we're going to do it with 4 dogs...hopefully 5 if we keep a puppy from Bandit's litter.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome Poornima, DH, Benji and Lizzie to Long Island. Luna, Sylvia (brugsmansia) and I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*Jan's move?*



JASHavanese said:


> Congratulations on your move! I read ahead and it seems to have gone well. If you have any tips on moving, send them my way please. We have a big move coming up and I'm wondering how the heck we're going to do it with 4 dogs...hopefully 5 if we keep a puppy from Bandit's litter.


Jan,
Where did you and DH decide to move too? California???? the state you LOVE???


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats on your safe move. Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

eace:eace::whoo: We east coasters are so happy!! We have new official members to our East Coast hav Group!!! Welcome Poornima, Lizzie & Benji!! We cannot wait to meet you in person & have a few RLHs!!

The 4 L's


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello dear Friends,
Thank you so much for the warm welcome and best wishes! 

We too look forward to seeing all of you. I am hoping to attend the Aug. 10 playdate.

I have a dial- up modem right now and we are expecting to get the DSL this week. So more later. 

Thanks again for the greetings. 
Best,
Poornima


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Congratulations on your move! I read ahead and it seems to have gone well. If you have any tips on moving, send them my way please. We have a big move coming up and I'm wondering how the heck we're going to do it with 4 dogs...hopefully 5 if we keep a puppy from Bandit's litter.


Thanks Jan! My DH flew in to get the house set up before we arrived with Benji and Lizzie.I think what worked for us was to get the doggie door installed. Plus we were lucky to find a house that had a covered patio and lawn beyond it. We put ex-pens so that they were in a secure location but could access the yard for their play and potty-piddle calls. We also kept their toys and food stuff ready in the new house so they had familiar smells of their own. I had boarded Benji and Lizzie with Elaine (their breeder) while our CA house being packed. Benji and Lizzie flew with us to LI.

I also kept the same routine for their play, food and treats as soon as we landed. They have been doing really well considering all the changes.

Wish you all the best for your move. Where are you moving?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> Congratulations on your move! I read ahead and it seems to have gone well. If you have any tips on moving, send them my way please. We have a big move coming up and I'm wondering how the heck we're going to do it with 4 dogs...hopefully 5 if we keep a puppy from Bandit's litter.


Jan, where are you moving too? the only advice I have is first you send a furry girl or two to me... that will lighten your load. LOL...are you moving to California?


----------

